# Where best to sell a right hand drive car in the EU



## CJGerber (8 mo ago)

I own a right hand drive Mini Cooper cabrio which I need to sell. The car is fully registered, all taxes paid, road worthy and regularly used. Any advice where and how to sell it at a reasonable price? Please advise.


----------



## Sydnay49 (5 mo ago)

CJGerber said:


> I own a right hand drive Mini Cooper cabrio which I need to sell. The car is fully registered, all taxes paid, road worthy and regularly used. Any advice where and how to sell it at a reasonable price? Please advise.


Hi did you get any info ?


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Ireland


----------

